# Jumping spider



## BrentC (Jun 19, 2017)

This is my first attempt at handheld focus stacking.   Eight images and I am using natural light.  It is not as sharp as I want it to be but I know where I went wrong and hopefully next time I'll have a super sharp image.  I ran out of light and a spider that would sit still for a couple seconds to correct my mistake.  But still happy for my first attempt.




Jumping Spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 19, 2017)

I think this is a great shot. 
Haven't tried a stack yet. May have to look into this.


----------



## goooner (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, I think this is a super shot for a hand held stack.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 20, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> I think this is a great shot.
> Haven't tried a stack yet. May have to look into this.



I think I am going to have a lot of fun with this.  With focus stacking I can use a wider aperture and natural light but I need the subject to be still for a couple seconds at least.   I think I will also build a diffuser for my flash so I can take non-stacked images and I will also need a pilot light to help with focusing.   More gear to carry around which I hate though.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 20, 2017)

goooner said:


> Well, I think this is a super shot for a hand held stack.



Thanks.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## waday (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice! Like zombie, I have yet to try focus stacking.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice.  I love the reflections in its eyes.  Has to be tough to get stacks of live subjects in the field.  It's hard enough to stack flowers.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nice!





waday said:


> Very nice! Like zombie, I have yet to try focus stacking.



Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Jun 20, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  I love the reflections in its eyes.  Has to be tough to get stacks of live subjects in the field.  It's hard enough to stack flowers.



I had about three of these tiny jumping spiders on the wall in back of my house trying to photograph.  This was the only one that finally stayed still.   One of the other spiders stayed in the same spot but was opening and closing his mandibles and ruined it.  Patience required.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, well done.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2017)

Nicely done.

I've been hoping for years to get a shot of a Barking Spider.
I can hear them bark, I can smell them after they bark, but I've never actually seen one.


----------



## davholla (Jun 21, 2017)

Very good


----------



## BrentC (Jun 21, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Very nice, well done.





KmH said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> I've been hoping for years to get a shot of a Barking Spider.
> I can hear them bark, I can smell them after they bark, but I've never actually seen one.





davholla said:


> Very good



Thank you!


----------

